# PPMG & Bottle caps 17 m, part 2



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hejssan igen :wave:

This video is made 01/02/2018

Bottle caps & PPMG part 2. Shooting went little better this time because caps were easier to see. I also shortened bands 5 mm and with these Precise bands You really notice the difference.

This PPMG + Precise combination works quite well


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Not only is the slingshot shooting impressive, so is the camera work. Nice putting the zoom in there so we can see the bottle caps as they go flying off in the snow.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy! 17 meters is a long shot at a bottle cap. I'd still be there shootn at them.lol!!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Well done, love the 2 cameras. Humiliating precision, man!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Awesome video


Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not only is the slingshot shooting impressive, so is the camera work. Nice putting the zoom in there so we can see the bottle caps as they go flying off in the snow.


Thanks JR :thumbsup:

Zoom is great. When I was shooting, I had no idea, where firts shot went. But It can be seen with zoom easily.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy! 17 meters is a long shot at a bottle cap. I'd still be there shootn at them.lol!!


Thanks Ibojoe 

I have to use bottle caps more often this summer ( if it ever comes).


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Well done, love the 2 cameras. Humiliating precision, man!


You can do same with little practice 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting! What are anti-cold bands? Never heard of that before. What happens to the bands when you shoot in extreme cold weather? I never shot in those conditions. Do the bands stiffen up and crack?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting! What are anti-cold bands? Never heard of that before. What happens to the bands when you shoot in extreme cold weather? I never shot in those conditions. Do the bands stiffen up and crack?


Thanks :thumbsup:

Anti-cold bands should be working without no problems in -25°C, I have shoot only in -10°C.

Shoots as well as normal latex in +20°C temperature, no stiffen up or crack.

I have shoot only with 0,75 mm anti-cold and it's fast.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that's amazing! I have to look into those, thanks for the info Kalevala!


----------

